# Now i have foudn out what they really are, what will they make?



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

MALE









MALE









MALE poss giant think high yellow.









MALE - poss mack? poss giant









FEMALE
het blizz









FEMALE 
tangerine jungle









FEMALE x 2

and one normal female../

now the younger ones cant breed at this year until next dec time i think..
so who with who, and what they make.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

i know nowt about leo morphs, but just had to say that tangerine jungle is a stunner


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

lmao, thank you1


eeji said:


> i know nowt about leo morphs, but just had to say that tangerine jungle is a stunner


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Tangerine isn't a jungle 

Blizzard x het Blizzard - Blizzards and Normals.

Albino x Normal/Tang/Hypo/het Blizzard - Normals/Tangs/Hypos het Albino Normals het Albino het Blizzard.

Blizzard x Normal/Tang/Hypo - Normals/Tangs/Hypos het Blizzard.

Mack x Normal/Tang/Hypo/het Blizzard - Macks/Normals/Hypos/Tangerines Macks het Blizzard/Normals het Blizzard.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

thanky!!! was told she was by ss somthign or other on e here the one with a blizzard snake eye..

abberant/jungle..


dont mind either way ehhe



Young_Gun said:


> Tangerine isn't a jungle
> 
> Blizzard x het Blizzard - Blizzards and Normals.
> 
> ...


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Jungles are normally identified by the banding on the tail for example 








Jungle ^^^









Not Jungle ^^

The bands on a jungles tail are broken


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

thnaky


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

lol! told you i knew nowt!! thats my something new learnt for today


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

hehe 


eeji said:


> lol! told you i knew nowt!! thats my something new learnt for today


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

That's why I described her as a "Aberrant/Jungle" - because she's not normally patterned, and the body pattern is like what is called "Jungle".


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

*blush*


Ssthisto said:


> That's why I described her as a "Aberrant/Jungle" - because she's not normally patterned, and the body pattern is like what is called "Jungle".


----------



## herp boy (May 4, 2007)

yep i agree stunning tangerine


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

herp boy said:


> yep i agree stunning tangerine


thank you


----------

